# CHM - Chameleon Mining



## blackdogsbarking (5 July 2005)

*CHM  Chameleon Mining NL*

Inaugural Australian Share Holders "Gold Medal Winner" for services to shareholders, Nigel Burch, agrees to head up Group "Attack" on former Directors and to fend off liquidators choice of takeover company, Koh & Co.

Shareholders committee details at www.blackdogsbarking.com


----------



## blackdogsbarking (2 August 2005)

*Re: CHM  Chameleon Mining NL*

Liquidator of Chameleon, John Vouris, seems unwilling to acknowledge the existence of Chameleon shareholders. No reply has been received to two letters from the new Chameleon Shareholders' Committee. 

Vouris is the same liquidator who was recently suspended by the liquidator’s disciplinary board for failing to carry out or perform adequately and properly the duties of a liquidator. 

Of particular interest to Chameleon shareholders is that Vouris's suspension related in part to his concealing of a financial relationship between him and the person who appointed him as liquidator of a company. 

"The Board regarded Mr Vouris' misconduct as being of a high level of seriousness. The Board also described his attitude as reprehensible and that his actions fell well short of acceptable standards of conduct." 
(From ASIC's website www.asic.gov.au). 

Seems that his period of suspension may not have taught Vouris anything. 

Chameleon shareholders don't want to see their Perth company quietly liquidated in Sydney, nor do they want to see the company "saved" by passing total control to a person who has a history of failure to perform, and diluting their shares almost out of existence in the process. 

Its time that the black dogs bared their teeth.


----------



## coppo (24 November 2007)

Noticed this one having a nice upward trend over the past few weeks breaking the 10 cent barrier. 
This will be interesting considering their past.


----------



## Stimpy (29 November 2007)

Announcement - CHM are suing MMX!

Looks to me like they are claiming ownership of Jack Hills - could be worth billions! 

Can any legalese speakers out there confirm this?

Disclaimer - I'm a cartoon cat, DYOR!


----------



## tigerboi (9 September 2008)

*Re:benny elias on the CHM board*

I saw an article on CHM yesterday about the claims over jack hills,also my tiger legend old mate benny elias is on the board, we go way back to the junior footy days in the balmain district,him at holy cross myself at leichhardt wanderers & juniors.

It looks like an interesting legal battle about to play out here so ill go over the claims & see whether they are a big chance of winning,however benny elias being on the board gives them credibility as he is an astute businessman currently developing the balmain leagues club site into a huge complex...tb


----------



## scaffy (16 September 2008)

*Re: benny elias on the CHM board*

I have shares in this company and will keep these for the long term. Is this case able to go to appeal if a decision is made, or with the advance payments both companies have made to have aa quick resolution on this matter revoke any legal battle for appeal...




tigerboi said:


> I saw an article on CHM yesterday about the claims over jack hills,also my tiger legend old mate benny elias is on the board, we go way back to the junior footy days in the balmain district,him at holy cross myself at leichhardt wanderers & juniors.
> 
> It looks like an interesting legal battle about to play out here so ill go over the claims & see whether they are a big chance of winning,however benny elias being on the board gives them credibility as he is an astute businessman currently developing the balmain leagues club site into a huge complex...tb


----------



## scaffy (11 October 2008)

Anyone have any ideas what this may be abouT.no decision is to be made til november. what is this halt all about.


----------



## Sunburnt (13 January 2009)

I have a (now small) holding in this company. Still hoping litigation will progress favourably. I don't know of any recent news though...


----------



## nunthewiser (18 October 2010)

whoa long time in hybernation this thread.

 in and out of court ... what a star..... lol gotta love it tho, quite surprised its still listed to be honest but hey while it is anyone else trading it?

any of the long term sufferers still holding? 

I hold a couple but merely beer money and not in as anything more than a speccy tech position play. Just another poundpup.

Any thoughts?


----------



## vincent191 (19 October 2010)

Check out the history of this Company and the characters running it - I wouldn't invest someone else money on it. Even if it wins the court case there won't be anything for the ordinary mum & dad shareholders, it had been diluted like hell. Millions of shares had been issued to "special" shareholders who happen to share the same surnames. Check out the number of shares on issue, billions!!!


----------



## nunthewiser (19 October 2010)

vincent191 said:


> Check out the history of this Company and the characters running it - I wouldn't invest someone else money on it. Even if it wins the court case there won't be anything for the ordinary mum & dad shareholders, it had been diluted like hell. Millions of shares had been issued to "special" shareholders who happen to share the same surnames. Check out the number of shares on issue, billions!!!




Knows all about this dodgy bunch, thx for your concern...been trading it on and off for years......win some/lose some

Never mentioned investing ... *TRADING* personally couldnt give a hoot on there grand plans and Bennys tales of wonder.

I beg to differ.... mmmmmm research current market cap then take a VERY lowball figure IF they get a payout.. kinda fits in for a bit of leeway on where it can travel.

lol no different to any other dodgy poundpup out there Except this one might get given some cash to blow because of there tenacity.

by the way sure chugged along well again today.

THIS IS NOT AN INVESTMENT STOCK FOR ME . MERELY A TRADE WHICH I WILL DROP AT ANY GIVEN MO OR TAKE A SKIM AND RIDE A FREE CARRY.

in at 2.4 so more than happy with its performance so far

See quite a bit of bitterness by some throughout the internet regarding this stock but hey ....... touch it , dont touch it.........who cares ......i just following and placing myself in da action.

Could always buy a blue chip like BNB or something and have your money in a "safe" stock


----------



## nunthewiser (19 October 2010)

P.S

Starstruck traders that have riches in there eyes but no experience with these dodgy tinpot plays, SHOULD be at one with taking a loss before they even look at it.

lol but that also goes with every other stock in the ASX also.

But you know this


----------



## vincent191 (19 October 2010)

Nun, I don't disagree with you. CHM is not an investment stock but can be rewarding if you know when to pump and when to dump!!! Definately not a play for beginners. Tomorrow we will find out who the winner is. My bet is CHM will get something but nowhere near what they are hoping for,m bit like the seuxual harressment suit just settled yesterday....sue for $37m settled for less than a miliion and after the lawyers she may end up with just a few hundred thousand.  Not a bad day's work. But who will employ her now? Might as well stay at home and make babies.


----------



## vincent191 (20 October 2010)

Will we see a dump on CHM shares when they resume trading? IMO, most probably. I am sure MMX will resume trading long before CHM. I reckon CHM is now in damage control before releasing more information.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 October 2010)

vincent191 said:


> Will we see a dump on CHM shares when they resume trading? IMO, most probably. I am sure MMX will resume trading long before CHM. I reckon CHM is now in damage control before releasing more information.




UH?

do you have the court proceeding results before they have been released ?

Neither company has released anything apart from trading halt as yet as released of last night

damage control?

personally think you are a lil jaded on this stock ...you been bitten by them in the past?


----------



## nunthewiser (20 October 2010)

20 Oct 2010 13:52 !  Chameleon Wins Murchison Litigation:Awaits Account of Profit 

 Bless these lil dodgy buggas to bits i say 

should be an intresting re-open....


----------



## nunthewiser (20 October 2010)

worth a read for some facts instead of internet heresay for a change........


----------



## nunthewiser (20 October 2010)

has re-entered at .023 FWIW....... intresting day for this bunch of doggies i must say


----------



## vincent191 (20 October 2010)

Hehehe....happy days are here again for MMX holders. The results are much better than hoped for. The newspapers have already interpreted the judgement in favour of MMX. CHM had declared a hollow victory....ASX where are you???  I thought ramping is not encouraged?

Sorry Nun but you are on free carry anyway, right?


----------



## nunthewiser (20 October 2010)

vincent191 said:


> Hehehe....happy days are here again for MMX holders. The results are much better than hoped for. The newspapers have already interpreted the judgement in favour of MMX. CHM had declared a hollow victory....ASX where are you???  I thought ramping is not encouraged?
> 
> Sorry Nun but you are on free carry anyway, right?




Exited at 3.3 on open re-entered at 2.3 ( closed at 2.1 )

This is from the media ... dont look to favourable for MMX in this article ....

Pretty sure "de-ramping " is not too favourable .. how about some facts m8?



> CHAMELEON Mining is poised for a big pay day after it claimed victory in its three-year legal stoush against Murchison Metals over a multi-billion dollar Mid West iron project.
> The Federal Court today ruled in Chameleon’s favour, saying the company is allowed to claim a portion of the profits from Murchison’s flagship asset, the Jack Hills iron ore operation in the Mid West region of WA.
> 
> The Court found Murchison had used $227,840 it received from Chameleon, through de facto director Phillip Grimaldi, to buy the iron ore asset – then called the Iron Jack project - which was bought for $1.16 million in 2004.
> ...




http://www.perthnow.com.au/business...ison-iron-stoush/story-e6frg2s3-1225941333922


----------



## nunthewiser (20 October 2010)

vincent191 said:


> Hehehe....happy days are here again for MMX holders. The results are much better than hoped for. The newspapers have already interpreted the judgement in favour of MMX. CHM had declared a hollow victory....ASX where are you???  I thought ramping is not encouraged?
> 
> Sorry Nun but you are on free carry anyway, right?




From Bloomberg



> Related News:Australia & New Zealand  · *Law .Murchison Made Illegal Transfers to Buy Australia Iron Deposit, Judge Says*By Joe Schneider - Oct 20, 2010 1:02 PM GMT+0800 Tweet LinkedIn Share
> Business ExchangeBuzz up!DiggPrint Email .Murchison Metals Ltd., an Australian iron ore developer, illegally diverted money to help pay for a property acquisition, breaching a duty it had to Chameleon Mining NL, an Australia Federal Court judge ruled.
> 
> Chameleon is entitled to a share of the income Murchison earned from a development called Iron Jack in Western Australia and the profit former Murchison director Philip Grimaldi and Chameleon’s former Chairman Greg Barnes earned from having obtained 10 million Murchison shares, Judge Peter Jacobson said in a summary of his judgment.
> ...




http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...to-buy-australia-iron-deposit-judge-says.html

How about some facts mate?

I take it you hold MMX as an investment?

I hold CHM as a trade .... couldnt care how jaded you are feeling towards it for whatever reason BUT please provide facts and links instead of posting yet more heresay


----------



## nunthewiser (20 October 2010)

FWIW

I personally think that CHM have been a trifle cheeky in this matter .... i have no love for the doggies , merely trading them 

On a personal viewpoint i would like to see MMX give CHM zilch actually .MMX is in my backyard .....i have friends that work for them!......they sponsor some local events and are a good thing for the local community.

like i said im not in CHM for love NOR do i plan holding them past my stops nor am i an investor in them ...merely playing the game.


----------



## Albi (20 October 2010)

Quiet interesting thread. I jump in at .023 and hope this stock will  improve tomorrow and afterwards.....................But I am short term trader, will come out soon.


----------



## Albi (21 October 2010)

Hi 
So  CHM is now trading 28% low after yesterday's  fall of 27% and total 55%. I am still holding. Cant sell it at heavy loss. Really very stupid...


----------



## vincent191 (21 October 2010)

Albi said:


> Hi
> So  CHM is now trading 28% low after yesterday's  fall of 27% and total 55%. I am still holding. Cant sell it at heavy loss. Really very stupid...




Albi, sorry to hear about your trade but Tony Sage must be feeling even worst!!!  It was a calculated gamble, had the verdict gone the other way, you will be laughing and I will be crying. Anyway, there are more fishes in the ocean. Now to go and punt rare earths.....fortunes have been made by many in the last few months in that sector.


----------



## Albi (21 October 2010)

I am thinking to leave this stock market and should look for other things. I dont know what is happening..........


----------



## nunthewiser (21 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> FWIW
> 
> 
> like i said im not in CHM for love NOR do i plan holding them past my stops nor am i an investor in them ...merely playing the game.




jumped stops as these dreadfuls often do........smack in the teef.....nature of the penny dread game.

1 decent win
1 decent loss

overall= very minor win

still on watch for a bounce once the selloff stops.


----------



## ROE (21 October 2010)

Albi said:


> Hi
> So  CHM is now trading 28% low after yesterday's  fall of 27% and total 55%. I am still holding. Cant sell it at heavy loss. Really very stupid...




This stock isn't an investment, highly speculative and this is what you get when you speculate...

As close to gambling as you can get


----------



## McCoy Pauley (24 October 2010)

Albi said:


> Hi
> So  CHM is now trading 28% low after yesterday's  fall of 27% and total 55%. I am still holding. Cant sell it at heavy loss. Really very stupid...




Why can't you sell?  There's no shame in admitting that you made a mistake and at least you would be protecting what's left of the capital you invested.

I have no idea about the story of CHM, nor even seen a chart, but if it's a speculative stock, then I'd only put in to the company capital I'm prepared to lose in the hope that I'd get a ten-bagger or something of that order.

Treat your loss of capital as a lesson in life and try to avoid making the same mistake next time.


----------



## Albi (26 October 2010)

Thanks for your advice ......................................................................................


----------



## nunthewiser (26 October 2010)

FWIW.

I have taken yet another entry in this pound pup (.012)
small parcel.

happy to take losses , all part of the game.

personally think due for a bounce but will be walking away if wrong as usual.

Blessem and there dodgy lil tales


----------



## vincent191 (3 November 2010)

Busy day for CHM tomorrow, two judgements within half an hour. The first one doesn't really matter. CHM stands to lose whichever way the judgement goes. If the litigation funder wins the CHM is really sunk. If the litigation funder loses they have already picked up some $12m from CHM.
6 from Barnes and 6 from Sage if I am not mistaken.

It is the second judgement that is all important, if the accountants come up with a zero or negative profit for MMX for the period up to now then CHM is finished!!! There is nothing to say CHM is entitled to any future profits, they are only entitled to part of any profit that MMX my have maade during the time they had use of the small amount of money illegally obtained by their ex-Director. Will most probably go below 1 cent if there is no profit!!!!  Sorry, CHM holders but this is my opinion and I have been known to be wrong before. If I am proven right then Sage from Cape Lambert will pick up the CHM carcass and do something more useful with it.


----------



## TMC93 (7 December 2011)

A big move in the last month for this share. Have not done a lot of research but am reading the annual report now. 





Anyone have any info on this little gold gamble?

TMC


----------

